# EE "Your application has been updated"



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello All,

I filled my EE profile in Jan, got the formal message. I have got email a couple of times saying "your application has been updated" but when I login to my CIC account, there is no update or new message.

Wondering if I am missing something here.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.

-
Regards,
SK


----------

